# Is there a PARTS PIT for Planes



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Hi gang,

Just wondering if there is a source for missing palne parts. Two old Matchbox 72nd scale kits came in from the Eplace with no canopies.... A WW2 Lightning and a Mig 21.

Any ideas?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No, but there are aftermarket vacuform canopies to replace them!
Do a search at www.squadron.com and www.meteorprod.com


----------

